# Fluval 305



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Just purchasted a fluval 305 canister filter. Installation was easy, primed on the first try. Runs quiet enough, (not as quiet as eheim, but can't hear it at all when the cabinet is closed) and the flow adjusts nicely. I'll give you guys an update on what I think in the next month or so.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Keep an eye on the flow. Dad got a new fluval, put in on the tank in his room and forgot about it. At some point the flow dropped to nearly nothing. Cleaned it, and it works like new. Point is, clean it on a schedule or watch the flow for a decrease.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm schedualling it for full breakdown clean 1week before the Emperor get's it's breakdown clean. Thank god for that flow regulator, at first it was creating a whirlpool in the tank =)


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

How do you like the Fluval now?


----------

